# nanoskiff??



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i havent been around much lately....but searching around the net i found this...not sure if its showed up here before or not...website doesnt give much info, but it seems worth checking out...

http://innovativemarinecomposites.com/


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats interesting!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> -as easy to transport, store and afford as a kayak, but offered the freedom and versatility that can only be had with a powered craft.


What a load of crap . So you are telling me I can buy this rig for under a grand and cartop it :?

It's interesting, but not a new concept, looks like alot of other texas scooter type boats out there. Judging by the lack of info on there site and the cheezy rubrail they used I'm guessing they aren't close to being in production yet, if ever.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just rain on their parade! [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Very cool! We drew something like that a year ago and put it on the shelf...

Congrats as the concept is there already with SUP's/Yak's etc.
Kevin


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What will the PFD requirement be??


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That is a cool lookin boat, would be great for mosquito lagoon


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol not raining on there parade as they aren't an owner or the builder. I'm just saying there is nothing really new about this boat that I can see, tons of them around. I knew a guy who has a similar boat here in Florida and pretty much hated it. It was good for running skinny, but that's it, it's a wet ride even in smooth water.

Here's a few from various manufacturers.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for putting it up ...

Id like to rent one to try it out 

I LOVE "Strange" 




> i havent been around much lately....but searching around the net i found this...not sure if its showed up here before or not...website doesnt give much info, but it seems worth checking out...
> 
> http://innovativemarinecomposites.com/


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Neat.  I've seen small scooters before, but never tiller steer.  Usually they have an obnoxiously huge console with an excessive amount of platforms stacked on. I like the simplicity, but marketing it as versatile is misleading.  It is a very niche boat, i.e. a Flatstalker beefed-up to handle an outboard.  It would be a lot of fun to fish out of in the right situation, but it would pole and track like a short jonboat and would ride like knee board if any chop picked up.  Definitely a short run boat for very protected or very warm waters.

I'd want toe rails if I were to buy it. 

Nate


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

> i havent been around much lately....but searching around the net i found this...not sure if its showed up here before or not...website doesnt give much info, but it seems worth checking out...
> 
> http://innovativemarinecomposites.com/


Thanks for posting it. Don't let the negative energy bring you down. It is a cool concept.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

> Lol not raining on there parade as they aren't an owner or the builder. I'm just saying there is nothing really new about this boat that I can see, tons of them around. I knew a guy who has a similar boat here in Florida and pretty much hated it. It was good for running skinny, but that's it, it's a wet ride even in smooth water.
> 
> Here's a few from various manufacturers.
> 
> ...


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

umm..no parade here...yall can be negative all ya want...i have NOTHING to do with this thing...i just found it surfing the web...thought it was interesting, so i figured id share...

my first thoughts are, flatstalker on steroids...i like the hull shape, and thats about it...id fall off of it...

im imagining the construction consisting of a laminated stack of pink home depot foam, shaped and then wrapped in glass...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> .i like the hull shape, and thats about it...id fall off of it...


 ;D  Wouldn't matter if you did. Where that hull is meant to be used, you'd only get wet from the knees down.  ;D

My problem is with the lack of sides. Where I'm exploring currently, I've had some close encounters
with a few aggressive gators, couple of moccasins and a swimming rattlesnake. Without taller hull sides
it's too easy for unwanted critters to climb aboard. It does keep you on your toes though.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Funny, AP and I were talking about something identical to that about a month ago. But hey, I'm glad to see that someone was on the same wave length. I like it even though it might be even more specialized than most want. However, I DO recognize that hull. I think this boat is a splash/modification of those clown boats.You know, the fliver, fluver...or whatever it is called! 

Before I started on the Osprey I thought about scaling down Glenn L's scooter to handle a 15. These fellas were probably already on the water with this thing when I was investigating the concept. I would love to here more about their findings. I used to own that flats stalker (not the FS18 but the overweight SUP). And I used to think it would be cool to have a one man power boat that was pretty similar. I for one, wish them the best of luck! Great concept!!!!!!!!



Edit:
Fliver, that's the name! This looks like a low sheer, decked FLIVER!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That's very cool, thanks for posting marshman.

firecat1981, your still raining on everybodies parade with your negativity. By either cutting down someones building ideas, or products people found or even posts of boats hulls like this one. Man, what is your issue. You do realize that you are not the goo-roo of all boat things. There are others that might have ideas too. They might be out there in left field but it still is an idea. Instead of giving advice for once, maybe you need to take some advice from someone else

" If you don't have anything nice to say, DON"T say anything at all." 

Other posts you have committed on this last year have just been full of negativity and is just rediculous. This type of talk just breaks up good boating forums. There are people like this on every forum and you are this forums negativity person. PLEASE STOP THIS and be more supportive. I'll be the first to say, you have some good ideas and impressive builds but your negativity has got to go.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Neat skiff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Muddminnow, you and I have a very checkered past of difference of opinons that goes well beyond these threads so if you want to discuss that further you can pm me. I call things as I see them, don't like it, sorry. I don't claim to know everything, or be a gooroo of any type, however any post I make here is done so with thought and research. I don't shoot from the hip. 
Again this is not a new concept, not even close, they have been making texas scooters for many decades in all sizes from 10ft up to 24ft and I have seen them in tiller and stick steer too. I even considered building one at a point but they just aren't well suited for this area. Like I said before it's interesting, but my "negative" comments are not about the design, they are about the rediculous marketing claims made by there website on a boat that isn't even in production. If you look back through my history I have often made comments on claims made by manufacturer's, and will continue to do so. There are many boat companies out there that make claims, then there are the few good ones that just tell the truth, guess which ones usually stay in business past the first 2 years.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

REALLY!
You all are missing the point.....

The color is all wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i want the red one!!
[smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

X2 Muddy



> Judging by the cheezy rubrail


Like this one?








I appologize in advance, but I couldn't resist it given the topic.

In all reality FC it is getting tiresome.  Your very last post on a topic that was not yours was bashing Noettica's steering extention.  It works for him and I applaud him for the effort.  Why, because it may give someone an idea for a future project.  It may not be the way you would build it, but it works for HIM!

All conversation is valuable one way or another.  Some is encouraging and some is not.  The community as a whole benefits greatly from encouraging ideas and comments.  

Just try to be a little more encouraging.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Well put ducknut. I have givin FC about two minutes of my life and will give no more, its not worth it.

Chear up FC, its not that bad,


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey atleast my rubrail had a cap that actually hides the screw. Keep in mind I'm a home builder, not a professional that is making outrageous claims trying to sell a product. I understand you guys like to be surrounded by yes men and that is fine, but I like opinions from both sides of the fence. Since I have been a member here I have been told many times by different members I'm doing stuff wrong or something doesn't look right, and a few times that I just plane screwed up. Honestly I find the negative comments usually more useful then the positive ones cause it brakes my train of thought and makes me reconsider. Like I've said before, this is an internet forum, a place for varied opinions and topics. If you don't like people who have a different opinion then you then you shouldn't own a computer.

As far as Noettica's tiller extentiion is concerned, I'm not sure what comment you are talking about. Because the only one I remember recently was on my own topic and it was a joke saying he should paint it, and had nothing to do with how it is built.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

- [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

He was talking about my "Ghetto Tiller"


Some of us are not as fortunate to have a Steady  "publicly funded Income"


Re: PVC tiller extension?
Reply #15 - 12/02/11 at 17:50:14 Alert Board Moderator about this Post! Quote 
Noettica, I'm going to take up a collection for you, so you can buy a can of spray paint and shoot that ugly thing already, lol.





> Hey atleast my rubrail had a cap that actually hides the screw. Keep in mind I'm a home builder, not a professional that is making outrageous claims trying to sell a product. I understand you guys like to be surrounded by yes men and that is fine, but I like opinions from both sides of the fence. Since I have been a member here I have been told many times by different members I'm doing stuff wrong or something doesn't look right, and a few times that I just plane screwed up. Honestly I find the negative comments usually more useful then the positive ones cause it brakes my train of thought and makes me reconsider. Like I've said before, this is an internet forum, a place for varied opinions and topics. If you don't like people who have a different opinion then you then you shouldn't own a computer.
> 
> As far as Noettica's tiller extentiion is concerned, I'm not sure what comment you are talking about. Because the only one I remember recently was on my own topic and it was a joke saying he should paint it, and had nothing to do with how it is built.




No offense FC Thank You for what you Do ...You are worth every penny to the people you serve even if we poke at each other here ...


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

firecat 1981, Sounds like you have a checkerd past with a few other members here as well. Also, I don't care to PM you. The last time that happened we got into an argument and you said you would not commit on any of my posts but you did on several posts "negativly. 
Like I said before, Others here have ideas and are looking for help making things happen. Sometimes the ideas are bad but, even with that, you could come up with something nice to say about it. 

But if not then just do the following:
"If you don't have anything nice to say please don't say anything at all. This negativity you project to others is childish, and it's disruptive.


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqgOJltQRJE


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice video ...

runs like my Gheenoe Classic ;-)


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome. I think I will buy one just so I can post pictures of me running it with a huge smile on my face, catching fish and showing off all of its positives.... Maybe that will turn this thread around. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking at the draft in the pic, I'm gonna guess that hull weighs in at about 200 lbs.
Looking at the pocket tunnel, I'd guess it's height at 4 inches.
Using a 10 hp 4 stroke with a stock lower unit, that means the lower unit
will be dragging bottom in 11 inches of water. Guess how I know all that?

                                                :-?










                                                 ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Look ay where my chines are ...

this will run very skinny  let the viewer be the judge  prop about 3" diameter  about 4" in water  2" of boat in water ...

these are estimates  I may be a little off but not by much ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJvigbGXpH0


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

We made something very, very similar to the nano.skiff out in Hawaii. They're known as "fishboards", because they are basically a wide, thick, blunt surfboard that you can put a small motor (gas or electric) on, plop it in the water from the back of your truck, and get out onto the lagoon/reef for some fish chasin'. IIRC, dimensions were about 10' LOA, 8-10" thick of solid foam wrapped in several layers of glass. Cooler for a seat. Fun, but not something for big chop or cold waters. The fishboards differed most visibly from the nano.skiff in that they had no V up in the bow, simply an upturned nose like a surfboard. I imagine that would be even worse in chop, if you were running at any speed.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd of said BS to that last post, except I had a pic stashed away in my boat porn that I remembered.
Thanks for resurrecting an old giggle, lowcountry.

                                                                  ;D


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Dat be de kine fishboard da hui usin', bradda!  

*Not* something you'd want to take out when a big swell is running there, but think about it - you could catch pelagic fish from one!  ;D

Mahalo for the imagery, brings back some North Shore memories.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

'A'ole pilikia [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

These are awsome shots. Thanks all for posting


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that looks like FUN !! 
-anytide


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

> 'A'ole pilikia   [smiley=happy.gif]


now that looks interesting....


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL, Brett I have the same pictures. The guy who built that thing...his name is Manoa. He's one of the swaylock folk. He's real good about replying to PM messages about his craft.

http://www2.swaylocks.com/node/1016867


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Oyster I love it ! 

Love to stick my buddy's 8Hp Souped up merc on one of those ...

The motor will twist an 11 pitch prop ...LOL


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok had to throw in this one ...LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

dang, pretty soon we will have pics of someone siting on a gas tank with a motor strapped on. [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

a new category maybe....how about minimicroskiffs??


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> dang, pretty soon we will have pics of someone siting on a gas tank with a motor strapped on.  [smiley=carcrash.gif]


ha ha ;D -thats funny
-'tide


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ill look for the drag race video  ...

NO helmets PFd's or Kill switches ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDSKjg4cUhI&feature=related



Full speed under the bridge ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rNrWd1I2RU&feature=related


Long version ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRvVOMPtwiI


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Those things are outta control!!! Surfboard with a mud motor, I want one!


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Har! These pictures were taken in the shaping rooms at the place I worked, "Barnfield's _Raging Isle_", in Haleiwa. Instantly recognizable! Bill has a great setup - very clean, organized, down-draft ventilation, the whole 9 yards. It's probably still the only *legal* board factory on the North Shore. ;D BB was tough to work for because he is very demanding WRT quality, but I learned more working with him and folks like Rusty, Phil Byrne, and Al Merrick than I did in all my college years. Best education I ever had, actually. And the best surfing, too!  More 'Thanks' for the pics!



>


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

No kidding!!! Did you notice the one-armed guy in the last video? 



> Ill look for the drag race video  ...
> 
> NO helmets PFd's or Kill switches ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRvVOMPtwiI


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are some specs/info about fishboards that Bill posted at the Swaylocks site



> The common fish boards here are wider than you are suggesting at 3'. I did mine at 44" and 13.5 feet long.
> 
> I don't think they would work for punching through close out shore break. You couldn't stay on it in that kind of condition. These things are very unstable. The guys that use them will troll with them and fish off of them and dive off of them. Just leaning over the side to check out what is below, can flip the board if there is a big chop or swell running. They often push the fuel tank to the opposite side to counterbalance their weight when leaning over the side.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle_alston (May 15, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures if anybody is interested. Its really flattering to see interest in the nano.skiff, even without us pushing it, thanks a ton for the mostly positive comments! These were actually all taken of the first hull, on the first day we splashed it. Only thing we really missed the mark on was transom height.. sweet spot is about 2" higher than what is seen in the pictures.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

that thing is SICK, id buy one, how much $$? i would put a 15 2 stroke and tabs on it, an run it over dry land........


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is really cool.

And Capt. Scrambo..


> an run it over dry land


Somebody tried...look at the 2nd picture


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd take that over a kayak any day! Whats the pricing like, specs?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

10,000 island dream---that would be fun


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Lol not raining on there parade as they aren't an owner or the builder. I'm just saying there is nothing really new about this boat that I can see, tons of them around. I knew a guy who has a similar boat here in Florida and pretty much hated it. It was good for running skinny, but that's it, it's a wet ride even in smooth water.
> 
> Here's a few from various manufacturers.



Who makes those boats???


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW, I was dead wrong on the hull identification now that I see these new pictures. I must say I like it MUCH better now that I see it's got a bit more Vee up front.


SuperDave4x4, the orange one is a custom built boat. The design is a Glen-L design:
http://www.glen-l.com/designs/special/scooter.html

Mr. Hand, have you ever thought about making plans for that thing available too? Hint hint


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

SuperDave, those hulls have a generic name. They're called Texas Scooters.
Built by a number of firms....here are some more pics, some lead to the manufacturers

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=texas+scooter&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1155l4097l0l4892l13l9l0l4l4l0l286l2060l0.2.7l13l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=579&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=eSjgTp23PIf3ggfkgoiZDg#um=1&hl=en&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=texas+scooter+skiffs&pbx=1&oq=texas+scooter+skiffs&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=3919l5470l0l5720l7l7l0l3l0l0l377l1252l2-2.2l4l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=76f9b7f6bb2b58e3&biw=1280&bih=579

They're hulls designed for use in calm, skinny, inshore waters.
In rough water too much air enters the tunnel and causes the prop to lose thrust.
Great for roaming the marshes/ponds/lagoons of Texas.
My only problem with deck style hulls is that I'm a klutz and have a tendency to drop things.
On a deck boat with no sides, that means that things end up in the water.
And things that should remain in the water, might climb aboard.

                                          











                                           ;D


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Brett! Sounds like a good boat for the marshes here in Louisiana....


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Something I have ALWAYS wanted to see:

Imagine this hull (without lean post and center console)









with this kinda pipe work









A freaking Raptor scooter! Mmmm Mmm goodness!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen that hull oyster....it was an airboat with the lycoming pulled and the cage removed.
Still had the elevated seats and stick controls. Powered by a 50 yami with a jackplate.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I talked to the builder, Kyle, for probably a half hour on tuesday. He had to put the project on standby due to some other obligations but it sounded like a perfect rig for some of the places I solo fish. And the specs, weights, and projected prices were all pretty attractive. Hopefully he will find some time to get this back in motion.


----------



## kyle_alston (May 15, 2011)

thanks again for the positive feedback guys, and thank you for your time on the phone Dan.. the nano.skiff began as a pet project a few years ago... I was frustrated with the lack of available options out there that fit my budget and needs for a 2nd boat. In the beginning we tried to figure out a way to use kayak type roto molding technology, but the weight was a problem, as was plyability in the hot Texas sun.. the project really came to life when I sort of discovered the perfect material/technique on accident. This material/build technique would allow us to achieve the desired durability while still being very light.

I owe a good bit of thanks to the board here as we absolutely used info from here when coming up with our hull design, so thanks to you all. I also leaned heavily on my good friend Ryan who is a certified microskiff nut, and my good friend Bob. Bob is my "all things boat" mentor and at 70ish years old, his long career in boat racing and building, and at Mercury Marine in the height of the "Lake X" days proved invaluable!

The pictured skiff is 14'10" LOA, 44" in beam. She weighs in right around 160lbs and runs 22+MPH @ WOT with a 205lb operator, a few gallons of fuel and the coolers/grab bar you seen in the pictures. Surprisingly she'll even run 18+mph with me @ 205lbs and a 190lb passenger. 

This is all with the stock aluminum out of the box prop, and no mods of any sort. To retort to a previous comment... she would run like a "spotted ass ape" with a 2 stroke 15HP! 

Tunnel is ~4" deep and with the 8" notched transom allows her to get up very skinny, and run extremely skinny. She has a very pronounced keel that runs from the bow about to midship which really helps her track despite the mostly flat bottom. Draft at pole was right about 4.5" with me @ 205lbs, and about an inch deeper with a 2nd angler up on the bow. 

Right about the time we were ready to go into production on three different models (13', 15' and 17'6") we unfortunately had to put it all on hold. We own a small construction company that specializes is relatively high end watefront residential stuff, that is what pays the bills and "seed money" for now. We were sent a "gift from the gods" earlier this year in the way of a sweetheart, no-brainer opportunity to purchase a local marina that sits on 10+ acres of prime waterfront land.. the return potential is realistically much greater in the next few years than what the nano could produce, so we had to make a painful decision to put her on hold as the marina will require all the capital we can get our hands on. 

We absolutely 100% plan on resuming progress asap, but for now, she is officially on hold.. our hope is that we can pick back up where we left off in the next 12 months or so.

Thanks again to you all as many of you contributed to the design in one way or another.


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

> Who makes those boats???


They're all Texas sleds (in photo order):

Freedom Boats USA Chiquita
Shallow Sport Classic 15
JH Performance (model is no longer made)
Homebuilt
Flatsmaster 13
Shoalwater Cat 14.5


----------



## bjmillet (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

I've been working the the "nanoskiff" idea for a few weeks now and just happened upon your postings. I kayaked fished for years but due to back issues had to got to a full sized motor boat. The thing is with my Carolina Skiff I can't launch off some bank into a canal, lake or estuary. There's a lot of skinny water to be missed. My idea was a boat that doesn't have to be trailered so it can be put in the back of a pickup or car topped. That means the weight has to be uder 60 or 70 pounds. The beam would be limited to about 4' or less. The length would be limited by the weight. That would mean something 12' or less. The motor itself would have to weight under 60# so it can be easily removed and installed. Using the Coast Guard formulas and the weight that realates to motor of 7.5 or less. I did some prelim designs using Carene it appears do able. It could be made of wood like the hollow surf boats. Solid foam just weights to much. The boats drafted about 3" fully loaded with a 200# man, motor and 60# of gear. 
If ran with a tunnel you could run in 8" of water. Just an idea.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

12' long, 4' wide, 60 lbs, 7.5 hp outboard with a tunnel....wouldn't that be a racing hydroplane?  

Welcome aboard Tex, I'd like to see that cartopper hull built.


----------



## bjmillet (Oct 10, 2010)

Hydroplane? Well maybe with a forty five pound kid on it but not Bubba with a belly.


----------



## John_Rosende (Mar 3, 2011)

Pelican Flats Boats make exactly what you are talking about...it is called the Ambush.


----------

